# Lost caller ID on HR24-500



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

For 2nd time in two weeks I've lost Caller ID on my 24-500. It was out about a week ago and then restored. Its now out again, anyone else?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

First thing to try is resetting the HR24.

Do you have DSL internet? Are DSL filters installed on the HR24's phone jack?


----------



## majikmarker (Feb 28, 2005)

Mine is currently working on my HR24 but I have had issues with Caller ID. It works for a month or two and then it disappears for no apparent reason. Only thing that brings it back is a menu reset. 

Chalked it up to another minor annoyance with the box and when it disappears and I start to miss it, I have to reboot.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I have the same problem with my HR24-500. Caller ID comes and goes. Also had the same problem when I had a HR22-100.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry OP that's the way the 24-500 rides. 




______________________________________
"quit worrying and learn to love the bomb" :lol:


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a new HR24/500 and the caller ID stopped working after one day. Started working again after a reset.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a H23-600 and a H24 both lost caller for a few days and then back on doing nothing. May be the phone company doing a update? They turn off ID to do it.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Both my HR20-700's have been intermittent from day one (5 yrs), thought they were made that way


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I have 3 HR24-500s and two HR22-100 (HR22-100 Suck by the way!)...

The pathetic HR22s both work fine with caller ID.
One HR24 works, one sometimes works and one never works.
It's not the phone line or company because if I shuffle the receiver locations the same boxes have the same trouble.

I just chalk it up to another 'low priority' problem that will be addresed sometime in 2016 after no one has land lines anymore.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, my CallerID has just stopped working recently and I just Rebooted the HR24-500 and now CallerID is working as it should.


----------



## DonDeAgo (Jun 3, 2008)

I have DSL Internet service and for the past two years or so I have been trying to get my caller ID to work on my DVR receivers. Just yesterday someone suggested I hook up two DSL filters in line to my receivers and that did the job for me.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

DonDeAgo said:


> I have DSL Internet service and for the past two years or so I have been trying to get my caller ID to work on my DVR receivers. Just yesterday someone suggested I hook up two DSL filters in line to my receivers and that did the job for me.


Wow, sorry it took so long to figure out. With current DSL technology, you have to use a DSL filter at every jack you connect to a device that uses a phone line. Its been this way since the beginning of normal residential DSL AFAIK.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> Wow, sorry it took so long to figure out. With current DSL technology, you have to use a DSL filter at every jack you connect to a device that uses a phone line. Its been this way since the beginning of normal residential DSL AFAIK.


Haven't had DSL in years but when i did I had a "whole home" filter of some sort that mounted on the demarc where my lines came in. I had seen it discussed on Broadband forum and got it off eBay for like $15. Worked great. IIRC it had output jack for the DSL modem and the main line passed through it precluding the need for filters on each line.

I think it was this or something like it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DSL-POTS-Fi...80781635533?pt=PCC_Modems&hash=item2a176cd7cd


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"CCarncross" said:


> Wow, sorry it took so long to figure out. With current DSL technology, you have to use a DSL filter at every jack you connect to a device that uses a phone line. Its been this way since the beginning of normal residential DSL AFAIK.


It may not be as obvious in some installs. Some DSL modems have a phone jack built in and is automatically filtered.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> Haven't had DSL in years but when i did I had a "whole home" filter of some sort that mounted on the demarc where my lines came in. I had seen it discussed on Broadband forum and got it off eBay for like $15. Worked great. IIRC it had output jack for the DSL modem and the main line passed through it precluding the need for filters on each line.
> 
> I think it was this or something like it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DSL-POTS-Fi...80781635533?pt=PCC_Modems&hash=item2a176cd7cd


It still ends up being the exact same scenario, every phone jack is now DSL-filtered whether you have the filter at each jack or a whole house version at the demarc.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

My apologies for resurrecting this old thread.

But I've also got a new HR24/500 whose CallerID display quit after only a few days. I've just reset the unit, but won't know if the CallerID works until somebody calls . 

I don't currently have DSL, but I have had it in the past on this line. I probably have a handful of old DSL filters around here somewhere. Is there any point in trying to find them if we don't currently have DSL service?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

For those DSL subscribers that have Century Link as their provider, did you know that Century Link has a CID application that comes across the internet and a phone line hook up to the DVR is not needed. The application actually shows up as the last line item when you hit menu. Just click on it and you can get history and several other features. Incomming calls actually appear before the phone rings. To enable it you need to have a functioning Network Services and then call into Century Link and have them turn it on on their end. If you have more than one receiver, make sure each receiver has a different network service set of addresses.

note: Once the CL app is enabled, the DTV provided CID icon disappears from the feature list of icons


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> My apologies for resurrecting this old thread.
> 
> But I've also got a new HR24/500 whose CallerID display quit after only a few days. I've just reset the unit, but won't know if the CallerID works until somebody calls .
> 
> I don't currently have DSL, but I have had it in the past on this line. I probably have a handful of old DSL filters around here somewhere. Is there any point in trying to find them if we don't currently have DSL service?


I wouldn't bother. If you've already verified your lines are grounded really well, then you just have to chalk it up to a bad caller ID implementation in the 24-500's. Like you've probably seen in this thread, they'll work for an hour or day or maybe even a week after a reset. Then they'll just stop. The only way to get it back is another reboot. It's a shame, because it was a feature I really liked on my DTV receivers going all the way back to my RCA's.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

Getteau said:


> I wouldn't bother. If you've already verified your lines are grounded really well, then you just have to chalk it up to a bad caller ID implementation in the 24-500's. Like you've probably seen in this thread, they'll work for an hour or day or maybe even a week after a reset. Then they'll just stop. The only way to get it back is another reboot. It's a shame, because it was a feature I really liked on my DTV receivers going all the way back to my RCA's.


+1. Caller ID on this model is unreliable. The only model I've ever had trouble with.

See this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=207868


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Yep, don't bother.... I have one that works as it should, one that works sometimes and one that never works. All HR24-500s. Phone line and/or grounding isn't the problem because if I move them around the caller ID trouble follows the receiver.

It is very difficult to get something as high-tech as caller ID to work! Not!

I think it just comes down to that DirecTV doesn't really care if caller ID works... It is so far down the list we'll all have died of old age before they get around to fixing it.


----------

